

The first commercially available book (that I know of) on The D Programming Language will be released on January 28 - pius
http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Tango-D-Kris-Bell/dp/1590599608/ref=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200678036&sr=8-2

======
pius
Actually, it turns out that the eBook is available now.

<http://www.apress.com/book/view/9781590599600>

